# Selling in International city



## 8770 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am travelling to Dubai in the next week or so to sell 2 studios. One belongs to myself and the other belongs to my brother. I have power of attorney to sell sign any document for my brother as he will not be travelling.

I don't have title deeds. I am hoping to pick these up when I go over and pay any outstanding service charges. 

I have two sales agents lined up to meet me. I will be only there for 3 days.

Can anyone give me advice on how to do this properly.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck, getting deeds sorted and everyything done in three days in Dubai will be a bit of a miracle. What price are you hoping for from the Studios in IC?


----------



## 8770 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was told I could achieve some where between 165,000 to 170,000. I have emailed Nakeel about title deeds but no responce.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You cannot sell them without the Deeds and it will not be done in 3 days. All service fees need to be paid upto date first and then you need an NOC from Nakheel before you can even apply for the deeds. Save yourself an airfare and find a POA in Dubai to chase up the Deeds before you come over..Google Helen Eaton she is a really good POA.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

You need to mKe sure Title Deeds are ready before you fly in. If Nakheel hasn't responded put the agents, you have lined up, to work and ask them to find out if the deeds are ready or not. You cannot sell/transfer the units without the deeds. Moreover, even if you get the title deeds, 3 days is too short of a time to sell anything.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

8770 said:


> I will be only there for 3 days.


3 days is not enough time. Barely enough time to secure a meeting to obtain the title deed. 

As for the price, the market is flooded with flats like this now - esp. in a lower end area like International City. Dubizzle has some units for 145-150K (27 Jan 2012), therefore selling price is probably 10-20% lower than that. 

good luck. 

-md000/mike


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

md000 said:


> 3 days is not enough time. Barely enough time to secure a meeting to obtain the title deed.
> 
> As for the price, the market is flooded with flats like this now - esp. in a lower end area like International City. Dubizzle has some units for 145-150K (27 Jan 2012), therefore selling price is probably 10-20% lower than that.
> 
> ...


Everyone keeps saying on this forum that this part of Dubai is the 'lower end' part of town. Whats bad about it?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's out by Dragonmart, which is a looooooooong way out. It's near a sewage treatment plant. There are a lot of infrastructure and facilities problems within IC itself. I believe much of it has become quite run down because of the lack of/and/or poor maintenance and also tenants not 'caring'. It just doesn't have a good reputation, similar to the poor reputation held by Discovery Gardens which is at the other end of town.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

ArabianNights said:


> Everyone keeps saying on this forum that this part of Dubai is the 'lower end' part of town. Whats bad about it?


International City is a Nakheel development intended for "affordable housing". This "affordable housing" area has turned into a once-constructed, never-maintained area. Nakheel has essentially abandoned the development - or so it looks like. The apartments were built poorly. very poorly - the 2 year old apartment we moved into was falling apart - literally. Development security is non-existent (building security? haahahah!!!!). Therefore, "local policing forces", aka mafioso-type of gangs manage the policing situation in many of the clusters (my car wash guy had to pay the local group for the right to wash cars in our lot...and only our lot, but he had that monopoly). The development is next to the Dubai sewage treatment facility, therefore some of the areas have a distinct...aroma..to them. Plus, if you look in the right (or wrong?) direction, you can see the spinning lights of miles of sewage trucks waiting to dump their waste. Prostitution is rampant - even as bold as to knock on the door if they know a single man is living there. 

How do I know this? I lived there for the first three months in Dubai in 2008-2009. My wife joined for the last month. The situation has gotten worse. We still go to IC frequently (my wife is Taiwanese and we go to the Chinese food shops and restaurants). It has only gone downhill since we moved out. 

There are many positives things about International City - *authentic* chinese food, interesting neighbors, great access to Dubai (10 min. to pretty much anywhere once you leave the district), etc.

Now, that's why I consider it to be the lower end of Dubai. Others' definitions may vary.

-md000/Mike


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is also used for multi sharing. i.e you will find 8+ men sharing a 1 bed apartment. This illegal in most parts of Dubai but is allowed in IC. Companies use it for housing staff and cram as many in as they can get away with.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

wandabug said:


> It is also used for multi sharing. i.e you will find 8+ men sharing a 1 bed apartment. This illegal in most parts of Dubai but is allowed in IC. Companies use it for housing staff and cram as many in as they can get away with.


It is not "allowed", rather the practice is "tolerated".

-md000/Mike


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

wandabug said:


> It is also used for multi sharing. i.e you will find 8+ men sharing a 1 bed apartment. This illegal in most parts of Dubai but is allowed in IC. Companies use it for housing staff and cram as many in as they can get away with.


No. Sharing is not allowed. It is done illegally and many owners have been fined for it. Nakheel also does not issue NOC to transfer ownership units which are reported to be over crowded infill the situation is rectified.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

LongLiveDubai said:


> No. Sharing is not allowed. It is done illegally and many owners have been fined for it. Nakheel also does not issue NOC to transfer ownership units which are reported to be over crowded infill the situation is rectified.


From friends in facilities management at Nakheel the only reason they object is that the facilities, principally the drainage, cannot cope with the 8 men to a studio/1 bed flat. The buildings weren't designed for it. That's been their only real concern since 2009 - nothing much left for Nakheel to sell there...


----------

